# "Project Bunway"



## TinysMom (Oct 5, 2008)

My first experience with "Designed by Bunny" came about when Tiny and Miss Bea lived in my closet for a while (well - in the bedroom - but the closet was Tiny's spot till Miss Bea had her babies).

Tiny was bored with life - he tried many different occupations - including tailor.

Here are his results - with my favorite (and BEST) Sunday dress:












Now I will admit...I've been lucky - not too much in "designer bunny" stuff lately - till the girls in the office got to looking at my new purse....

They noticed I loved a "patch" look to it...






So they decided to add their own "touch" to it....see how they "altered" the design a bit?






They also chewed on the handle...

:shock:

So...share photos of items your bunnies have "altered" or "redesigned / re-purposed" for you...


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 5, 2008)

_*in my best Tim Gunn voice*_

*Well, Peg, I'm a little concerned about the finishing, but make it work!* 



I have so many hoodies, tshirts, and purses that Bo redesigned for me ------ :?


----------



## swanlake (Oct 5, 2008)

so many shirts that have holes in them!

today we were at Old Navy and as we were walking out my mom was like "i wonder if the girl who was the cashier had a rabbit cause there were little holes in her jacket" LOL! it was meant to be that way, you could tell

then me and my mom said that we could do that, buy some shirts and pants and let the bunnies have at them to get that 'worn look'. make your jeans look like the $60 ones by letting your bunnies put holes in them for you! (i could never understand why the ones with the holes cost more...)


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 6, 2008)

Funny topic!:biggrin2:

I just showed hubby one of my dresses that BunBun redisigned! Ugh. He also chewed holes in the collars of many a shirt of mine:?.(Edit: While I held him!)

(I'll have to get pics!)


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Oct 6, 2008)

oh my that is too much,lol. Here it is not clothes but kids toys that are missing pieces of faces, books that have had pages ripped and dolls missing arms,lol


----------



## seniorcats (Oct 8, 2008)

Carry on bunnies.

That's some kind of damage, er, I mean design. Miss Melody has given me some church pants, you know, 'holey'. I have to say she cannot compete with the styles from your buns.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 8, 2008)

I can hear in my head "ANDREA...." LOL!

I wonder if Tim Gunn knows how popular he has become with all sorts of people. Imagine a 200 lb, country boy, heavy equipment mechanic with a full beard..... Telling his family to "BE QUIET" cause he can't hear what Tim has to say during an episode!! LOL! My kids got the giggles SO bad LOL! 

I'll try to get some pictures.... but..... 

has anyone ever gone out and not known they had a hole in their shirt - in some odd place ....... like the chest? LOL! I have!


----------



## seniorcats (Oct 8, 2008)

Ha ha Pennie, I'll have to tell my DH about yours. He says he 'doesn't watch' Runway but has seen almost every episode this season. All week has has going around the house doing an imitation of Heidi 'you're auf'd, you're out' in a falsetto voice. He did it when he was throwing away the broken can opener and taking out the trash. It's too funny.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 10, 2008)

LOL! I love it! 

John also has to give us his opinions on the designs and the designers...... which of course he has "lovely" names for sometimes LOL! 

ALSO: "Pennie, is there something wrong with the washing machine?" 

"No, why?"

"Well, why are there all sorts of tiny holes in the fleece throws and blankets and your shirts and stuff?" 

:dunno

:big wink:


----------



## mardigraskisses (May 25, 2009)

CAUSE:








EFFECT:














Good thing I got untreated eh?







My dad had to ghetto rig my phone charger after Bayou got into a CLOSED CABINET held shut by a magnet that I could barely get open half of the time. Luckily it wasn't plugged in. I still have no idea how he managed it.






He hates my laptop. And my cell phone. And when I knit... and pretty much anything that takes the focus off of him. 

When I stop paying attention to him, he tends to pull up the carpet. I wish I had taken pictures of the carpet at my old apartment. :twitch: 


-sigh- Can't stay mad at him though.


----------



## Brandy456 (May 26, 2009)

when I left grade six they gave us all a tshirt with everyones names on it. I was planning to hang it but , well.. it's missing a boob, and turned into a midriff.


----------



## kirbyultra (May 26, 2009)

I love this thread. It's absolutely fierce! "Make it work, people. Make it work."


----------

